# Evening primrose oil is brilliant!



## loulou87

For anybody still TTC I recommend trying evening primrose oil. I had loads of problems with my cycle after my miscarriage and it was really getting me down. Then the last 2 months I have taken evening primrose oil and fell pregnant. Do be aware though that you should stop taking it after you have ovulated as it can cause uterine contractions, I didn't but later found this out. I found out I was 3 weeks pregnant yesterday! I can't believe it. I had a miscarriage in January at 5 weeks and been trying ever since. Last month I got a new job so stopped trying really and now I'm pregnant! It's madness, that it works like that. I am a teacher and dreading telling my new headteacher. I am really pleased but I can't help but feel so worried because of last time! I just desperately want to know if it is going to be okay. I'm also agonising about telling people, I really struggle keeping my mouth shut and last time I told everyone and then had to break the bad news. I really can't tell people.


----------



## faith2bmum

Congrats LouLou, I started taking evening primrose this month I certainly feel better for it! :happydance:


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :flower:
x


----------



## Futuremommy1

Congrats!!!!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats, if this isn't my month, I will give evening primrose oil a try!


----------



## jamhs

Congrats! I just started taking it last month so hope I can follow suit! Hope you have a very sticky bean and h&h 9 months!


----------



## mwaah

Thank for the info and congrats. FX for a very sticky bean xx


----------



## samj

Congrats. I just found out I am pregnant too. Just under 3 weeks. When I got pregnant with #1, I has also just starting a new teaching job. I was very close to not getting maternity benefits but my head was great. I got the deputy to tell her, as she was my mentor, and the head came straight up to my classroom and hugged me. I had to tell them at 7 weeks, as I was quite sick and needed time off work. They were great though. Good luck.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## loulou87

Thank you all for your loveliness. Congratulations to SamJ and thanks for the advice about telling the head! I'm going to wait till 3 months and then tell her, i'll let you knowxxx


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats *


----------



## v2007

:bfp:

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## Louppey

:wohoo:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lover

Congratulations! :flower:


----------

